# Comment envoyer ma nouvelle adresse à tous mes correspondants Mail?



## plotpoints (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

Je viens d'être pris de court par la suppression des comptes mail de CompuserveFrance, chez qui j'étais "logé" avec mon adresse mail depuis plus de dix ans.  

Pour faire simple, j'ai ouvert un compte mail en .Mac

J'ai donc denouveau accès à une adresse mail et ça marche, puisque je me suis envoyé un mail.

maintenant, il me reste à avertir tous mes correspondants passés (10 ans de Mail!) de ma nouvelle adresse!

Mon souci est alors triple

1) mon carnet d'adresse est vide (juste 2 noms!) est-ce grave docteur?  Je dois avoir plus de 5 000 messages envoyés dans mes dossiers mail, donc j'ai des tas d'adresses à récupérer. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire.


2) comment arriver à mettre dans mes destinataires tous mes correspondant mail?  Y a-til une commande spécifique ou un raccourci qui le permette?

3) si j'ai 500 noms de destinataires, mail explose?  Est-ce que je me retrouve listé comme spammer parce que j'envoie le même mail à plus de X personnes?

merci si vous avez la réponse.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2007)

bonjour

* remarque préliminaire et un peu in off topic
- compte .mac
tu vas le garder? ( c'est  très cher pour ce que c'est mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son fric)
parce que si c'est que du temporaire autant envoyer à tes potes l'adresse que tu garderas longtemps
(gmail yahoo etc)

-j'imagine , ou espère que tu as des archives de tes messages et /ou liste de contacts compuserve , dans Mail Carnet ou autre
( c'est pas évident dans ton récit)

-------
**Mail est pas fait pour l'envoi en masse
Pour ca il y a des logiciels de mailing

Et attention faut éviter les envois massifs ( Mail ou autre)  car sinon comme tu le supputais tu peux etre listé spammeur

bien penser à faire des envois planifiés  par petits groupes espacés dans le temps
et ce que ce soit via Mail ou logiciel dédié ( ce dernier en géneral a ce qu'il faut pour automatiser cette procédure)


----------



## ambrine (1 Décembre 2007)

Dans Mail menu Fenêtre, tu vas trouver destinataire précédent;

tu en sélectionnes un; puis Pom+"a" pour tous les sélectionner

tu cliques sur le bouton en bas à droite "ajouter au carnet d'adresse"

Dans Carnet d'adresse:
Si tu n'as pas de fiche à ton nom, tu t'en crée une (avec ton nouvel email)
Et dans le menu fichier tu trouveras (sous Léo) "aviser des changement de ma fiche"

Et voilà !!!! un bon coup de boule pour Ambrine! Nannnn, ne me remerciez paaaas, j'ai pas forcééééé ...


----------



## ambrine (1 Décembre 2007)

Une petite remarque à part; je suis passé par presque tous les FAI en 10 ans d'internet, et toutes mes adresses marchent encore! bien que je ne paye plus depuis longtemps


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2007)

pas les adresses email  .mac
S'arrêtent ( comme adresse email ) quand on ne paye plus


----------



## vleroy (1 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas les adresses email  .mac
> S'arrêtent ( comme adresse email ) quand on ne paye plus



là, je confirme, tu payes pas, dix minutes après le service est off

ne pas dire que .Mac est cher et inutile mais on ne va pas relancer ce débat


----------



## plotpoints (1 Décembre 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses;

Et tout d'abord toutes mes excuses, je fais partie des gros nuls qui ne comprennent rien;

mais là je crois que j'ai compris!

merci!
      



ambrine a dit:


> Dans Mail menu Fenêtre, tu vas trouver destinataire précédent;
> tu en sélectionnes un; puis Pom+"a" pour tous les sélectionner
> 
> tu cliques sur le bouton en bas à droite "ajouter au carnet d'adresse"
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> lne pas dire que .Mac est cher et inutile mais on ne va pas relancer ce débat


personne n'a dit cela ( du moins pas ici)
j'ai dit et j'assume que c'est cher pour ce que c'est
radicalement different


----------



## plotpoints (1 Décembre 2007)

Ça marche!


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2007)

qu'est ce qui marche?

tiens en passant 
une bonne combine
inclure le champ " répondre à"
certains destinataires étant tetes de linottes autant visuellement insister
Et ne pas hésiter à  répeter la nouvelle adresse

Et eviter l'envoii groupé avec adresses visibles de tous les correspondants à tous correspondants
utiliser cci

 des têtes de linottes 
-sont sur PC  au carnet verolé 
-cliquent "repondre à tous" par erreur


----------



## ambrine (1 Décembre 2007)

allez, mon coup de boule !!! !!! !!!


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2007)

un coup de boule pour ce qui est dans l'aide mail?

tsssss
  :rateau:


----------



## ambrine (1 Décembre 2007)

T'as vu la montagne de points disco que tu as?

Peut-être que c'est dans l'aide, mais j'ai tout re-cherché!


----------

